# Smurf tube



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

I was waiting at a red light last night, when I idly glanced to my left.  Laughed, and grabbed for my camera. I wonder what the people behind me thought of me leaning out my window taking pictures of this:laughing:


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

*2 More*


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Oh, brother. ENT isn't even suitable for any electrical wiring, in my opinion. Let alone, exposed outdoors. 

Why, do you suppose, they needed a buck-boost transformer for a traffic signal?


----------



## oldman (Mar 30, 2007)

why do you say it's a buck-boost?


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

It's a sign. What's in those boxes, who knows?


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

This location used to be a drive-in theater. When it was changed to a big box store, They moved, and reused the original sign.


God, I haven't thought of that drive-in for years! Got a few memories there:whistling2:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

oldman said:


> why do you say it's a buck-boost?


Because it is. :thumbsup:


----------



## oldman (Mar 30, 2007)

ok, but how do you know that? i'm seriously curious. looking at that picture, i couldn't tell you what kind of transformer it is...what tipped you off?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

oldman said:


> ok, but how do you know that? i'm seriously curious. looking at that picture, i couldn't tell you what kind of transformer it is...what tipped you off?


It's an ACME, and they don't make many regular transformers.


----------



## Pierre Belarge (Feb 3, 2007)

Great job at a "driveby"...I mean drive by pictures.

I do the same all the time, sometimes taking pictures out the windshield of my car at 60 MPH.


----------



## oldman (Mar 30, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> It's an ACME, and they don't make regular transformers.



ok, i get it now...it's a FOS type...no problem


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

FOS type?


----------



## oldman (Mar 30, 2007)

brian john said:


> FOS type?


yeah, it's part of the "haven't got a clue, Full of S**t, line of transformers":laughing:

me thinks MD was funnin' with us.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

oldman said:


> yeah, it's part of the "haven't got a clue, Full of S**t, line of transformers":laughing:
> 
> me thinks MD was funnin' with us.


http://www.acmepowerdist.com/pdf/acme_fullcat.pdf


----------



## oldman (Mar 30, 2007)

ok...so it's from the Acme FOS line of x-frmrs....


----------



## Mountain Electrician (Jan 22, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> It's an ACME, and they don't make many regular transformers.


Have to disagree, hooked up quite a few Acme dry type distribution xformers. I have to agree it would be pretty tough to say thats a buck boost without looking at the nameplate. In fact, I'm not sure it's an Acme. I tried to enlarge it, but I don't know how to work my photo editing software. Also, look at section 1 of the Acme catalog to see their selection of dry type xformers. Pretty comprehensive.


----------



## Mountain Electrician (Jan 22, 2007)

Forgot to add what I originally wanted to say...Around here, they use ENT to protect fuel lines from the oil tank to the boiler in residences. They just lay it on the floor and run copper tubing through it. Even though I'm sure it's not listed for that use, IMO thats a better than running wire in it!


----------



## hbsparky (Mar 9, 2007)

only thing we use smurf for here is in decks like in parking structures


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> Why, do you suppose, they needed a buck-boost transformer for a traffic signal?


Marc, you win the prize!! 277v to 240v, with primary taps down to 246v. I would assume for voltage drop-has to be several hundred feet from the sign to the store!
And your prize is......













A no-expenses paid trip here to Catonsville to repair it at your own expense!!:laughing: :whistling2:


----------

